# Sortierung von Listen



## Erika (4. Dez 2003)

Ich verwende Struts 1.1 und habe in einer jsp eine Übersicht mit Adressdaten (iterate-tag). Die Liste soll noch verschiedenen Kriterien sortiert werden. Das klappt auch. Nun habe ich aber noch die Anforderung das Sortierkriterium und die Sortierreihenfolge (auf-/absteigend) durch farbige Pfeile zu kennzeichnen. Kann man sowas halbwegs elegant lösen oder nur durch die Schachtelung einiger equals?

Grüße
Erika


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2003)

Gibts schon fertig:
http://displaytag.sourceforge.net/

Gruß Paul


----------



## Erika (5. Dez 2003)

Super! Dankeschön!


----------



## Steve™ (26. Jul 2008)

gern geschehen. 
ist aber heute auch schon ne standardkomponente in vielen java web-frameworks


----------

